# UK Expat - Senior PM Wages



## Archi666 (Apr 11, 2015)

Hi all

I have just relocated from the UK last week and i am working as a senior project manager in constructioon. My salary is round about 30,000 AED per month all in. 

I have over a few beers found out that some people are on much higher wages etc. I have never worked in the UAE before but i have an excellent track record back in London. I have worked for the top companies and with blu chip clients. 

Can someone tell me roughly what a senior project manager with 8 years experince with a UK degree, MCIOB and MAPM should be earning? 

I have a review meeting to see how i am settling in this week so thought i raise this. 

Thanks

Archi


----------



## T'challa_Udaku (Nov 14, 2014)

Archi666 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have just relocated from the UK last week and i am working as a senior project manager in constructioon. My salary is round about 30,000 AED per month all in.
> 
> ...


Different companies, different packages and it all comes down to what you negotiated as an acceptable package upon offer. I am pretty certain you wouldn't have accepted it, if it didnt out weigh what you were earning back in the uk, after all, we all come here to make loads of money right?


----------

